# 40 Day Fast



## joopster (Mar 16, 2014)

I am doing a 40 day fast.  Nothing but liquids.  This will be torture reading the forum during this time.  When my cold smoked cheese is ready to eat I will be off of the fast.

Can't wait - 37 days to go....

This is my official countdown thread....

Feel free to post delicious pictures of food here....


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 16, 2014)

DSC03223.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 16, 2014)

Wife said I couldn't do it which is why I am. I need to lose 20 lbs. anyway so I thought what the heck.

Current weight 192. Started at 197.




Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 16, 2014)

In 40 days, you'll probably drop more than 20. The last time I fasted I went 7 days and dropped 10 pounds.













DSC03273.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

Still only drinking fluids....


----------



## smoking b (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow - good luck to you man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0988.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

191


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2014)

Joop's on a Liquid Diet and all you guy's are posting pics of tasty chow!?! Y'all are MEAN!...JJ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Give 'em Hell Joop and Good Luck...


----------



## talan64 (Mar 17, 2014)

Joopster said:


> I am doing a 40 day fast.  Nothing but liquids.  This will be torture reading the forum during this time.  When my cold smoked cheese is ready to eat I will be off of the fast.
> 
> Can't wait - 37 days to go....
> 
> ...





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Joop's on a Liquid Diet and all you guy's are posting pic of tasty chow!?! Y'all are MEAN!...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJ looks at Joop's first post....he wanted pics of delicious food.  Maybe he's a little masochistic?  If it were me.....I'd block this site for the full 40 days!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 17, 2014)

Joopster said:


> I am doing a 40 day fast.  Nothing but liquids.  This will be torture reading the forum during this time.  When my cold smoked cheese is ready to eat I will be off of the fast.
> 
> Can't wait - 37 days to go....
> 
> ...





Chef JimmyJ said:


> *Joop's on a Liquid Diet and all you guy's are posting pic of tasty chow!?! Y'all are MEAN!...*JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame *Joopster*


















August loins (15).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

Drinkin stella at the moment.  Wife made chicken pasta with spinach and homemade biscuits.  I just took in the smell!


----------



## deuce (Mar 17, 2014)

Joopster said:


> Wife said I couldn't do it which is why I am. I need to lose 20 lbs. anyway so I thought what the heck.
> 
> Current weight 192. Started at 197.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't last 12 hours before having to tell the wife "yup you were right, I cant do it" and ask her to make me a sammich!!  Good Luck!


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

Craving but ok.  That cheese I just smoked is trying to derail me!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 17, 2014)

Katie's Graduation Party 018.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ May 26, 2013



















Wings on the Kettle.jpeg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014



















S. FL. Gathering 2012 020.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012



















Rnd 2 Fried Green Tomatoes 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 19, 2011



















Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jun 17, 2013



















Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jun 17, 2013






That should fill ya up for tonight ....


----------



## deuce (Mar 17, 2014)

LimaBeans.jpg



__ deuce
__ Mar 17, 2014






Hopefully this helps you some! I hate lima beans and this makes me not want to eat!!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2014)

Joopster said:


> Still only drinking fluids....



If they include bourbon and beer it could make the time more enjoyable...


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

YUM!













Photo Feb 01, 19 12 39.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 01, 19 14 34.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 02, 18 39 57.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 02, 18 40 02.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 02, 18 44 25.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 02, 18 49 39.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 11, 18 51 11.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 11, 19 04 02 (1).jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 13, 19 51 13.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 13, 20 17 03.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 22, 13 50 33.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 23, 17 33 00.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 23, 17 41 39.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Feb 27, 17 32 07.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 19, 17 45 51.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 19, 17 46 06.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 25, 18 11 10.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 25, 18 15 05.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 25, 18 16 40.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Jan 27, 18 13 55.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Mar 09, 17 38 50.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Mar 09, 17 48 56 (HDR).jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Mar 09, 18 07 17 (HDR).jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Mar 17, 17 44 15.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


















Photo Mar 17, 20 32 01.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> If they include bourbon and beer it could make the time more enjoyable...


No bourbon, but beer is flowing.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 17, 2014)

I see you already have your feast planned out for day 41!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

EDIT: Typo


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2014)

Joopster said:


> No bourbon, but beer is flowing.



Since everyone's showing you what they are eating...show all the great beer you're drinking... I'm sure there are others on here like me who try not to drink much beer during the week... So you can torture us right back haha


----------



## joopster (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice!! I am jealous already!


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 18, 2014)

i am curious ..........what "types" of liquid are you able to drink while on this "diet" also is it enough to keep up your strength ?? i have done a 7 day and just felt week after day four .

good luck to you !!!


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't you just throw your food into the blender? Solves the problem, now it's liquid


----------



## joopster (Mar 18, 2014)

Weighed in at 190.

I am drinking some protein to keep me alive - Muscle Milk

And other liquids...


----------



## joopster (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yeah day 5 almost complete...


----------



## joopster (Mar 18, 2014)

Photo Mar 18, 19 11 36.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 18, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel for you man - I really do


----------



## doccoff (Mar 18, 2014)

Joopster,

About the fast, did you check with your Doctor about what fluids to consume, when and potential negative effects. I am concerned you might strip your body of essential nutritional elements including, electrolytes, complex carbs and protein.

If you feel weak, have muscle cramps, heart palpitations or any other major changes please check with your Doctor.


----------



## joopster (Mar 19, 2014)

I did not consult with a doctor but am drinking plenty of water, gatorade, protein shakes etc.  I actually feel very good...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2014)

Joopster,

I dropped 41 pounds last year in 29 days.

28 of those days were in the hospital after open heart surgeries caused by Dr screw-ups.

Some of it was lack of fluid content from all the diuretics they were giving me for Congestive Heart Failure.

Be very careful !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jack,

That looks familiar. Is that one of Mrs Bear's "Raspberry Chiffon Pies"???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rasberry Chiffon Pie 002.JPG
> ...





UH HUH...   yum YUMMMMMMM


----------



## joopster (Mar 19, 2014)

189 - Day 6 almost complete.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 19, 2014)

You guys are so cruel.  Thanks for the belly laughs!

Joopster, best of luck on your program!


----------



## deansomers (Mar 20, 2014)

You must have a stronger will than I do!!


----------



## joopster (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 7 - this is surprisingly easy


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I'm just reading this now!

Dare I ask why you are fasting?

(I know this is SOOOOOOOOO none of my business, and I don't judge it, so please know that, and I am amazed at your stamina and strength, of course; but I am simply curious, since I've never ever fasted - not for one day even - and cannot, but what brought it on, if you wish to share)?

Meanwhile, the food pics have been so very beautiful too! What a multi-faceted thread!

Thank you for sharing your doings. I am amazed at your strength and discipline! Whatever works for each individual is fine! I simply wondered what prompted it all. 

Cheers! -  Leah


----------



## joopster (Mar 20, 2014)

I just liked the challenge and I could stand to lose 15-20 lbs.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Fair enough, indeed!

You are a disciplined one!!!!!!!

Best wishes with your goals and you keeping to whatever regimen you wish!

Thank you for sharing it!!! I won't post food here, and will simply wish you well!

You're very strong!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## joopster (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know if it's strong or dumb.  But if you're gonna be dumb you gotta be tough.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 21, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> ... I won't post food here...
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


Why not? Joopster has posted at least 5X more food pics in this thread than the rest of us combined.













bdayzac (8).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## joopster (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 8 - still on track.


----------



## joopster (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been browsing pictures of smokes all morning long - this is getting hard!


----------



## joopster (Mar 22, 2014)

Post em UP!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

OK then, I make a "steak tartare" (with all grass fed New Zealand strip steak - the fat trimmed off and then seared and chopped later as "cracklings" that are then added into black rice with smoked mango) and yet if someone takes their meat WELL DONE then they will fast another 40 days and just by glance! Smiles.

(It's in our beef section some ways back - since the mango is SMOKED - should anyone wish for the recipe).

Despite those who wish for their meat to be cooked through, if any "raw fans" are out there, this is FANTASTIC!!!!

OK then, carry on!

Cheers!!! - Leah













DSCF4949.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF4943.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


















DSCF4951.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, You Asked For It:


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

Holy WOW Bear! I think you just put us ALL into an eating frenzy (thankfully I wasn't fasting) and for the next entire century!!! BEAUTIFULLY DONE!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## joopster (Mar 22, 2014)

yumm!


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

Keep'm coming - day 10.

I ordered everything I need to build my mini WSM - I should have it all done by the time I can fire it up!


----------



## joopster (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 11 - getting hungry 

Walked in door and my wife had made some low calorie pasta with sausage and tomato's.  It smelled delicious.

Got on scale 186 - so losing weight.  Yes some of it is water but getting game plan together for lifestyle change when complete.

I am looking forward to having some of the smoked cheese I made last week!

No more q-view?  Ya'll letting me down!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2014)

More???

How 'bout some Buckboard Bacon from 2009.

Bear

Cooling after smoking, ready to wrap for overnight refrigeration:








All sliced up:







Packed for freezing:







Final Preparation:







Great Breakfast (The real test!):


----------



## joopster (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice. More!!!


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## joopster (Mar 26, 2014)

13 days down


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2014)

Joopster said:


> 13 days down


What's the weight lost, after 13 days?

Bear


----------



## joopster (Mar 26, 2014)

14 lbs.


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## joopster (Mar 27, 2014)

Two weeks. Really would like to eat but willpower is killing the desire.

Not quite halfway. Not sure if I can make it much more than 25... This is tough.


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2014)

Joopster said:


> Two weeks. Really would like to eat but willpower is killing the desire.
> 
> Not quite halfway. Not sure if I can make it much more than 25... This is tough.
> 
> ...


Since your actual goal was to lose 15 or 20 pounds, going 40 days should really not be important. IMHO

Bear


----------



## joopster (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree somewhat.

15 days down. Iowa state was a let down....


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Joopster.  Since I've never managed to hit 150 lbs in my life--please feel free to send any excess my way   LOL

Gary


----------



## joopster (Mar 29, 2014)

Still kickin'

Day 16 - temptation to eat is growing.

Trying to think of what to make for my first meal... Any light suggestions?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats on the 16 days!  10 was the most I ever did, nothing but water.  I can still remember my first taste of apple juice.  The flavor about blew me away.  I don't remember what I ate for that first meal, pasta I think.


----------



## joopster (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks!

I do love spaghetti and meatballs...


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Joopster said:


> Still kickin'
> 
> Day 16 - temptation to eat is growing.
> 
> Trying to think of what to make for my first meal... Any light suggestions?


Plan on something very small.

After losing 41 pounds in 28 days last year, even two slices of toast made me feel full & bloated.

Bear


----------



## talan64 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, something VERY small, and VERY easy to digest.  Remember, your digestive system will have been mostly "sleeping" for the last x days, and if you shock it too much, it may push it back up, or express straight through.

I would think some pasta, rice or mashed taters, to kick start the digesting.  I would stay away from meat (maybe small amounts) or sauces (acidic) for a couple days after starting to eat again.


----------



## dwayner79 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've only done 1 week. Be careful with that first meal...  Definitely want something light. 

Recently picked up a craigslist 22.5" Weber and have made the following: 













5512_10202873468465320_325888352_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Mar 30, 2014


















1901984_10202880085990754_1361003748_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Mar 30, 2014


















1962814_10202920313916427_1695837327_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Mar 30, 2014


















10150671_10202922344127181_1045173882_n.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Mar 30, 2014






Those are bacon Burger dogs. They were outstanding. 

Keep up the fast - Add some juicing!  I love a good unhealthy meal like the rest of us, but I also really like juicing.  You will feel incredible by the direct infusion of vitamins and minerals. 

Enjoy.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2014)

GOOD GOD

I'm 651/2 years old and weigh about 128 lbs  (ever since high school).  Just exactly how long do you figure I would last on a 40 day fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  There would be a lot of good food eaten at my wake--unfortunately none by me. Best of luck and send me the excess pounds. 

Gary


----------



## joopster (Mar 31, 2014)

I broke down and ate a couple handfuls of my pretzels I made last night.

I resumed after that - so technically day 1 - but I am saying 18.


----------



## joopster (Jan 19, 2015)

So here I am again - almost a year later - let's do it! Day 1 was today.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2015)

Take your pick.....

....Prime and Lobster ..............     OR ..................     Chicken Feet .....












DSCF1946.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 19, 2015





 ...  













Chicken Feet 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 19, 2015


----------



## joopster (Jan 19, 2015)

Prime.


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you make it the entire 40 days last year?


----------



## joopster (Jan 20, 2015)

No I made it 23 days.  FAIL! Day 2!


----------



## jpr46815 (Jan 21, 2015)

Please keep those fasting thoughts up north of me.  I need to lose a few pounds but I couldn't imagine a week let alone making it 23 days.


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

So close ???    well pretty close

Gary


----------



## joopster (Jan 29, 2015)

i failed.....again.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 29, 2015)

hahaha ! the pics made me laugh out loud.

when i tried a fast, the hunger disappeared after day 3. same for you?

the total lack of hunger scared me so much i broke the fast.

for the last 13 months tho, i've been fasting 22hours/day.

that's doable.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 31, 2015)

Happy to help! LOL













PB300024.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014


















PA190006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


















PA190002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


















PA120004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 12, 2014


















photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 17, 2014


















P7130001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2014


















P5040001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 4, 2014


















P5040002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 4, 2014


















PA190001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


















P4130001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 13, 2014


















P1040001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jan 4, 2014


















P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 23, 2013


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

I;m headed to your place, dang that looks good

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 31, 2015)

gary s said:


> I;m headed to your place, dang that looks good
> 
> Gary


Swing by anytime! B


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Happy to help! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B, Wow that's a great spread of chow bro !  Thumbs Up   I'm with Gary, I'm headed over !  Lol.  I'll bring the beer !


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 1, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> B, Wow that's a great spread of chow bro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin.  A short  review of just some of my posts from last year. It does make you hungry looking at them doesn't it? 

LOL But I'm hungry for The Q ALL The Time ! 

Brian


----------



## joopster (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok, day 1. I need to purge again. Let's see how many days I make it this time around. My last meal was 24 hours ago. 6 wings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 19, 2016)

Best of luck to you Joop! Hope this helps my friend.













PC110023.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Dec 11, 2016


















PB240014.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 24, 2016


















PB040004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 4, 2016


















PA260008.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 26, 2016


















PA210011.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 22, 2016


















PA210006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 22, 2016


















PA210009.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 22, 2016


















P9250013.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 8, 2016


















IMG_5919.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 7, 2016






Let me know if I can help brother. Purge away!


----------



## joopster (Dec 19, 2016)

Thats the spirit BDSkelly! keep the q comin! the first few days are the toughest. Funny thing is I am doing a brisky for Christmas. I don't care. Need to drop a few and get back in the game!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## redrocker65200 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm no expert, but this can not be good for you.


----------



## joopster (Dec 20, 2016)

redrocker65200 said:


> I'm no expert, but this can not be good for you.



Neither is bbq.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## joopster (Dec 20, 2016)

Last meal was the 18th at 1800. 48 hours in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2016)

Joopster said:


> Neither is bbq.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Don't know who told you that !!

If BBQ is made right, it's better for you than many other forms of cooking.

Plus it's not what you eat, as much as "How Much" you eat.

Bear


----------



## joopster (Dec 20, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Joopster said:
> 
> 
> > Neither is bbq.
> ...



Bear, I agree with you but you are right, eating bbq everyday will kill you. 

Not eating will not kill me any sooner than eating junk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Joopster,

Ain't none of us getting outta here alive!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Life is too short to go without Q!

Mike


----------



## joopster (Dec 21, 2016)

Post up them pics of BBQ! 72 hours in....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## joopster (Dec 23, 2016)

Down 8 lbs.! Still truckin.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2016)

Joopster said:


> I am doing a 40 day fast.  Nothing but liquids.  This will be torture reading the forum during this time.  When my cold smoked cheese is ready to eat I will be off of the fast.
> 
> Can't wait - 37 days to go....
> 
> ...


I'm late to the roast !!!   Sorry about that....

Holey KRAP !!!     You are going to have to retrain the southern most sphincter muscle to accept the first bit of real solid food you chew on...    I knew a gal that did that same weight loss *TORTURE* diet...     coming down off of it is PURE HELL .......  Best of luck... You are a lot tougher than I am...  A real mans man so to speak...   when you are done with that 40 day ordeal, Navy Seal Training should be a cake walk....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    ...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ....

Your cheering section in Omak.....  Dave


----------



## joopster (Dec 24, 2016)

6 days in... I would lime a sammie.... hanging in there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## joopster (Dec 24, 2016)

6 days in... I would lime a sammie.... hanging in there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 24, 2016)

Here you go Joop   Happy Holidays to ya. b













P1010006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## joopster (Jul 15, 2021)

Well looks like I need to do this again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2021)

I lost 31 pounds in 28 days, during & after Open-Heart Surgery, in November 2012.
It was easy, because their food sucked!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 16, 2021)

stop the liquid only thing,  even if you made it you would be putting 5lbs a week back on eating regular food (been there, done that).  If you want to lose weight cut the carbs down or out.  I have dropped well north of 20lbs doing this.  Carbs are the devil, not fat, so enjoy the meats, bacon, veggies and skip the pasta and breads.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 16, 2021)

Wife and I have cut carbs. She is doing more strict Keto, but we both have been doing 24 hour intermittent fasts. That's doable. Can't imagine going more than a couple of days of fasting. Good luck to you Joop!
Green Chile brisket burger







Smoke bacon wrapped Brussel sprouts and juicy Lucy's





Classic bbq chicken (sugar free) done on the kettle/vortex






fresh grilled oysters





Wood fired pork steaks on the Smokey Joe






Sugar free ribs and grilled zuchini





bacon wrapped vennison tenderloin





SF smoked wings about to get crisped up in hot oil


----------



## clifish (Jul 16, 2021)

I am doing intermittent fasting as well,  a little different.   I have an 8 hour window per day to eat.  For me since I rarely ever ate breakfast,  I have nothing but coffee till 3.30 in the afternoon,  then a protein shake,  exercise at 4.30 and then have a sensible dinner.

Tonights dinner is gyros on the griddle with a sour cream, dill,  cucumber salad, tomatoes, onions, lots of hot sauce all put over lettuce, no pita.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2021)

hmmm fasting...not for me man.  at the end of the day, need a drink and meat meal.

Losing weight for me is working out more - burn more than I take in.  After a huge bike or work out, eat anything I want guilt free.


----------

